# [Cinelerra] SEGFAULT au début -> peut rien faire

## l_arbalette

Bonjour à tous,

Je me lance (enfin) sur l'utilisation de softs un peu plus copieux, maintenant que le PC fonctionne à peu près bien.

Je souhaite faire du montage vidéo avec Cinelerra. Je suis donc le  how-to de base pour le gars de base qui n'y connaît rien (ça tombe bien, c'est mon cas   :Wink:  )

Et bien, Cinelerra plante dès l'étape intitulée Importing Video Clips  :Confused: 

Quand je lance Cinelerra en console pour voir ce qu'il raconte, j'obtiens cela :

 *Quote:*   

> Cinelerra 2.0CV Sun Aug 20 15:28:47 UTC 2006 (C)2005 Heroine Virtual Ltd.
> 
> Cinelerra is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License,
> 
> and you are welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under
> ...

 

J'ai recompilé cinelerra-cvs cet après-midi pour être sûr. Cela ne change rien.

Mon make.conf est à cette adresse.

Mon package.keywords contient les éléments suivants :

```
media-video/cinelerra-cvs       ~x86

media-libs/libtheora    ~x86

sys-libs/libavc1394     ~x86

media-libs/x264-svn     ~x86

media-libs/libiec61883  ~x86

sys-libs/libraw1394     ~x86

sys-apps/preload ~x86

media-libs/libdv        ~x86

```

et j'ai donc installé la version media-video/cinelerra-cvs-20060619

Juste un dernier truc bizarre (je ne sais pas si ça peut-être lié) : quand je fais un qtinfo (comme dans le how-to) sur une des vidéos sur laquelle je veux travailler, j'obtiens :

 *Quote:*   

> qtinfo Documents/04-Montage\ Vidéo/15-08-2006001.mov
> 
> File Documents/04-Montage Vidéo/15-08-2006001.mov:
> 
>   1 audio tracks.
> ...

 

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

----------

## l_arbalette

je me permet un petit up....23 lecteurs depuis hier 16h00 : ça branche personne ou quoi ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je change le titre, on verra bien...

----------

## S_Oz

J'ai aucune solution mais ma réponse te ferra un petit "up" de ta question.

Cinelerra j'ai éssayé il y a 6 mois et j'ai réussi à faire une bricole mais:

je ne pouvais pas lire la vidéo en construction

un seul format d'import fonctionnait

un seul format d'export évitait le coredump

Depuis je n'ai pas réitéré l'expérience.   :Confused: 

Tu devrais peu-être te tourner vers un forum dédié à cinelerra.

Bonne chance.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *S_Oz wrote:*   

> J'ai aucune solution mais ma réponse te ferra un petit "up" de ta question.
> 
> 

 

Merci ! C'est sympa. (en plus, ma réponse fait un autre up   :Laughing:  )

 *S_Oz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je ne pouvais pas lire la vidéo en construction
> 
> un seul format d'import fonctionnait
> ...

 

Ouh là ! ça m'avait l'air pourtant bien....tu me fais un peu peur là. En plus, me concernant, c'est pour monter les vidéos familiales...et mon épouse participe...alors il faut que ça tourne ! 

 *S_Oz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu devrais peu-être te tourner vers un forum dédié à cinelerra.
> 
> Bonne chance.

 

Et bien, déjà, j'ai posté dans le forum Multimédia en anglais. Mais les réponses ne sont pas non plus massives...

Après, je ne connais pas autre chose, à part un bugzilla spécial pour Cinelerra (mauvais signe d'ailleurs...  :Wink:  ), que je vais probablement finir par utiliser si personne n'a de pistes à me proposer.

Si tu as une adresse, n'hésites pas !

----------

## S_Oz

C'est bien Cinelerra mais les quelques bugs te pourrissent la vie car tu peux perdre des heures de boulot sur un coredump. A ma connaissance c'est le meilleur outils libre.

Essaye de convertir tes vidéos d'entrée en mjpeg avec mencoder ou avidemux (le plus récent possible: pas celui de portage)

Si je retrouve des trucs utile je les posterais.

----------

## l_arbalette

Je tente un dernier up ? (j'ai testé avec d'autres format de vidéo, mais ça passe toujours pas)

----------

## l_arbalette

bon, le forum s'étant repeuplé ces derniers jours, je retente un up....

j'ai posté un rapport de bug sur le bugzilla de cinelerra, mais c'est beaucoup moins réactif que Gentoo....j'ai toujours pas de réponse....http://bugs.cinelerra.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289

Vraiment personne ?

----------

## blasserre

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> bon, le forum s'étant repeuplé ces derniers jours, je retente un up....

 

les ups c'est bien mais un titre évocateur c'est mieux :

 :Idea:  mets slip et denise richards dans le titre et là tu seras sur de voir passer du monde

----------

## l_arbalette

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Je m'en doute....

Je l'ai déjà changé une fois en fait....mais je suis pas très doué pour trouver des titres "sexy"   :Wink: 

Tu as une proposition (sérieuse) à me faire (pour le titre je veux dire   :Laughing:  ) ? (tu as lu tes MP ? rapport au DDExt)

----------

## Correct

Ola !

c'est vrai que Cinelerra ca plante souvent, mais depuis que j'ai mis dans les options "force un seul processeur" ou un truc du genre, ca plante bcp moins..

j'ai cinelerra-cvs aussi

----------

## l_arbalette

Non, je viens de le faire : ça ne change rien...ça plante exactement au même endroit...

EDIT1 : je viens de mettre le résultat d'un strace -f cinelerra à cet endroit, si ça parle à quelqu'un....

----------

## Dominique_71

Seulement un commentaire. Ne pas utiliser -s dans les LDFLAGS, Dans la doc de gcc: *Quote:*   

> -c
> 
> -S
> 
> -E
> ...

 

Cette option implique que le linker ne sera pas lancé dans certaines circonstanes, ce qui peut nuire gravement au fonctionement des programmes.

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"
```

est bien suffisant.

PluginServer::open_plugin: /usr/lib/cinelerra/mpeg2enc.plugin: Ne peut dynamiquement charger un exécutable 

Voila qui peut justement signifier qu'il y a un problème de linkage (édition de lien en bon français). Ce n'est pas une certitude, juste une intution.

PPour commencer, je changerai les LDFLAGS dans make.conf et je re-mergerais Cinelerra. Après quoi et dans tous les cas, je ferais un "emerge -ueDN world" pour être sur que d'autres programmes ne font pas problème. Comme avec un emerge world, il y a toujours un risque que gcc soit upgrader, il faut toujours faire dabord un

```
emerge -ueDNv world"
```

pour controller ce que portage va faire. En cas d'upgrade de gcc, suivre le guide d'upgrade de gcc dans les docs gentoo.

De manière générale, il faut éviter des flags de compilation autres que ceux proposés dans la doc de gentoo. Les flags dans make.conf doivent être absolument sur pour obtenir un système stable. Pour des programmes particulier, les ebuilds et/ou les sources du programme les modifient quand nécessaire. Pour les modifier plus et être sur de son coup, il faudrait faire du profilage, et ce pour chaque programme.

----------

## blasserre

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Comme avec un emerge world, il y a toujours un risque que gcc soit upgrader, il faut toujours faire dabord un
> 
> ```
> emerge -ueDNv world"
> ```
> ...

 

ouh la boulette   :Laughing: 

tu voulais dire 

```
emerge -ueDNvp world"
```

----------

## Dominique_71

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *Dominique_71 wrote:*   Comme avec un emerge world, il y a toujours un risque que gcc soit upgrader, il faut toujours faire dabord un
> 
> ```
> emerge -ueDNv world"
> ```
> ...

 

Très juste, merci.

----------

## Dominique_71

Je viens d'installer cinelerra (je suis en train de faire une nouvelle install) et j'obtient le même warning suivi d'un crash losque j'essaie un fichier avi. Le fichier charge dans cinelerra, mais il crashe dés que je veux le lire. Le même test avec un fichier .vob ne produit aucun crash.

Le warning semble donc être dû à un bug du programme, quand au crash, c'est aussi un bug car cinelerra devrait refuser de lire les fichiers qu'il n'arrive pas à lire.

Cinelerra est capable de produire des effets en temps réel. Pour que cela marche bien, il faut préferrer des formats de fichiers qui nécessite un minimum de travail pour être affiché. Donc la remarque de S_Oz est pertinente, même si memcoder peut produire des fichiers volumineux..

Edit: ma remarque sur le flag -s tient toujours. Je me souvient avoir lut un sujet sur le forum anglais ou un dev recommandait de l'enlever.

----------

## Dominique_71

La doc sur le site de cinelerra liste les formats reconnus: SUPPORTED FILE FORMATS

Sur le premier format, on peut lire: *Quote:*   

> Cinelerra doesn't support most compressed Quicktime movies but does support some. If it crashes when loading a Quicktime movie, that means the format probably wasn't supported.

 

Cela confirme ce que je dis ci-dessus, cinelerra se plante quand on essaie de lui faire lire un format non reconnu.

----------

## l_arbalette

Merci pour toutes ces indications Dominique_71. Autant de pistes sérieuses me donne un bon bol d'air.

Je vais essayer tout cela, et je vous tiens au courant.

Merci au passage d'avoir poussé ta bonne volonté jusqu'à l'avoir compilé chez toi ! C'est vraiment super !

En fait, il semblerait, si tu as raison, que je me suis fait planté par un how-to qui conseille de faire du QuickTime à la capture, alors qu'en fait, il vaut mieux pas ! Je n'avais pas lu jusqu'au bout "Secrets Of Cinelerra" (que je connaissais, mais que je réservais pour après mes "premiers pas", grâce au how-to)

Pourtant, j'ai essayé d'autres formats sur les conseils de S_Oz, et ça ne marchait pas....peut-être d'autres formats non reconnus...

Sinon, pour le -s dans les LDFLAGS, c'est enlevé : tes explications me convaincquent (je recompilerai si nécessaire).

Pour ce qui est d'un emptytree, j'ai pas trop envie de le faire maintenant : ça prend 4 jours chez moi....

[OFF]cela dit, vu que je voudrais passer à KDE 3.5, ça vaut peut-être le coup de le faire maintenant pour migrer vers gcc 4.1.1 qui est emergé chez moi, mais pas encore sélectionné comme compilateur avec gcc-config...et installer KDE 3.5 juste après, sans avoir à recompiler le 3.4 à la migration...(je ne sais pas encore comment, sans le désinstaller)

A voir....je suis assez refroidi par tout ce que je lis sur le forum à propos de migrations calamiteuses ! et là, je suis en train de vouloir faire de la gymnastique en m'épargant la recompilation de KDE 3.4, et installer KDE 3.5 après...[/OFF]

----------

## Dominique_71

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est d'un emptytree, j'ai pas trop envie de le faire maintenant : ça prend 4 jours chez moi....
> 
> [OFF]cela dit, vu que je voudrais passer à KDE 3.5, ça vaut peut-être le coup de le faire maintenant pour migrer vers gcc 4.1.1 qui est emergé chez moi, mais pas encore sélectionné comme compilateur avec gcc-config...et installer KDE 3.5 juste après, sans avoir à recompiler le 3.4 à la migration...(je ne sais pas encore comment, sans le désinstaller)
> 
> A voir....je suis assez refroidi par tout ce que je lis sur le forum à propos de migrations calamiteuses ! et là, je suis en train de vouloir faire de la gymnastique en m'épargant la recompilation de KDE 3.4, et installer KDE 3.5 après...[/OFF]

 

ça m'a eu prit jusqu'à une semaine avec in P4 à 2GHz. Sans compter les arrêts pour la nuit. Crtl-C et emerge s'arrête. "emerge --resume" et il reppart où il en était. Le seul soft où je suis obligé de laisser tourné la nuit, c'est oofice.

Quand j'avais upgradé de gcc3.3 à 3.4, cela s'était passé sans problème. Récemment, un update world m'a fait des misères avec quelques softs, si bien que je me suis décidé d'installer un nouveau gentoo avec le profile 2006.1-desktop sur une partition libre. Pour la marche à suivre, cela se passe dans un chroot comme dans l'installation knoppix, à part que tu utilises ton gentoo actuel à la place de knoopix. Il y a aussi une doc "méthode alternatives d'install" ou qqch comme cela.

----------

## dapsaille

J'ai tenté l'install aujourhd'ui car je dois monter/dérusher du dv ...

 Bah mêmes emmerdes qu'il y as un an ...

 emerge lives -av 

ca me plait bien ^^

----------

## l_arbalette

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> emerge lives -av 
> 
> ca me plait bien ^^

 

Si j'y arrive pas, j'y penserai. Les 2 screenshots que j'ai vu m'ont l'air plutôt sympatiques...

----------

## dapsaille

et en fait avidemux2 as fait bien mieux pour moi ... au vu de mes besoins en tout cas .. car pas de timeline ni multipistes

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Seulement un commentaire. Ne pas utiliser -s dans les LDFLAGS, Dans la doc de gcc: *Quote:*   -c
> 
> -S
> 
> -E
> ...

 

Petite correction... si je ne me trompe pas, ton -S (S majuscule en fait) est un flag gcc et non ld qui fera que ton code C sera transformé en asm sans être assemblé ni linké (tu peux t'amuser à essayer sur un fichier a la con, genre gcc -S helloworld.c , ce qui te sortira un joli fichier asm, helloworld.S)

```
       -S  Stop after the stage of compilation proper; do not assemble.  The output is in the form

           of an assembler code file for each non-assembler input file specified.

           By default, the assembler file name for a source file is made by replacing the suffix

           .c, .i, etc., with .s.

```

concernant le flag -s (minuscule) de ld on peut lire dans la manpage :

```
       -s

       --strip-all

           Omit all symbol information from the output file.

```

En gros, ça doit enlever des infos de debug si je ne me trompe pas...

Mes 2 cents...

----------

## Dominique_71

Bien vu, j'avais pas fait attention à la minuscule. C'est un LDFLAG dans tous les cas, et en minuxcule sur la doc de gcc-4.1: *Quote:*   

> -s
> 
>     Remove all symbol table and relocation information from the executable. 

 Il n'est dit nulle part qu'il ne s'agit que d'information de débeugage.

Et puis il faut vraiment faire attention avec ce genre de flags. J'en ai fait l'expérience récemment. J'ai mit un CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fweb -ftree-vectorize

-momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident -ftracer" après avoir lu et relu la doc de gcc sur ces options. Rien n'indique qu'elle peuvent casser un progamme. Le résultat, après un emerge -e world, fut que xdm et fluxbox fonctionnait encore, m'ais gdm plantait au démarrage, de même que xfce et la plupart des programmes comme fluxconf, etc. Avec CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" et un emerge -e world plut tard, tout fonctionne bien.

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon, et bien j'ai testé plein de format...je ne vais pas tous les énumérer. Rien ne marche.

Par contre, dès fois, ça ne plante pas : Cinelerra reste bien là, et dans la fenêtre Resources, j'ai mon fichier vidéo. Mais une fois que je veux travailler avec, je n'ai pas de piste vidéo (que les pistes son, et quand je met "lecture", ça ne marche même pas)

donc les différents formats n'y changent absolument rien.

Je me suis donc repenché sur mon premier post, et sur le how-to. Dans ce how-to, il mentionne bien qu'il faut utiliser le format MOV, et le codec utilisé est dvc...d'après son qtinfo. Le même que le mien d'après mon qtinfo. 

Ce n'est donc pas une question de savoir si Cinelerra le supporte ou pas, puisque l'auteur du how-to utilise ce même codec.

Cela devrait marcher avec mes fichiers vidéo tels qu'ils sont.

Par contre, chez moi, c'était "unsupported", contrairement à ce qui apparaît dans le how-to. J'ai donc pensé que ça venait de là. J'ai réussi à virer ce message en emergeant libquicktime unstable sur x86.

Mais ça ne change rien !!!!! ça plante toujours   :Twisted Evil: 

Edit1 : j'ai même recompilé Kino dès fois que la capture ne serait pas bonne, puis recommencé : RAS, toujours le problème, et recompilé Cinelerra en ayant viré le LDFLAGS qui plaisait pas, même si c'est pas ça : toujours le même problème... 

 :Question: 

----------

## Correct

Je viens d'avoir le meme probleme de cinelerra qui plante a l'import de certains fichiers ( en DV brut et Quicktime DV)

Cela c'est passé sur un fichier qui, sur l'importation depuis le camecope a un peu merdé... du genre "pchuitttt" pendant la capture.

Lorsque je charge ce fichier, cinelerra me jette.

Lorsque je charge les autres fichiers (de la meme bande magnétique, et capturés de la meme maniere), ca marche.

J'ai réessayé de capturer le bout de video en arretant la capture avant le "pchuit" de la bande... ca marche.

Voila pour l'exposé hautement technique  :Wink: 

Donc : est ce que ce ne serait pas un pb de format pas tres bien ficelé dû à un probleme sur la bande magnétique ?

PS : Sinon les capture en DV brut ou Quicktime DV fonctionnent bien chez moi

L'export de MPEG marche aussi

Je peux aussi importer des MP3 (SANS DRM   :Mad:  ) sans que ca plante

----------

